# Allett Buffalo



## Andrej Tirpak (Dec 13, 2021)

Hi, 
I just want to ask, if anybody has some experience useing other reels. I have problem with mowing low… my reel is a 6 blade one, do u have experience using for example the reel from C-range 11-blade? I know that the C-range has a cratridge system but i said only an example. 
Thanks for answering &#129311;


----------

